# Mount Washington - Cog Railway Ski Train



## dmc (Feb 14, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied:* 2/13/05 

*Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Washington - Cog Railway Ski Train

*Conditions: *Groomed Packed Powder

*Trip Report:* Skied Wildcat until 1:30 - Left begrudgingly and rushed over to catch the last run on the Cog.   My Fiance' saw the Cog ad and really wanted to ski on Mount Washington.  After years of hearing my stories about Tuckermans she wanted in too!
We got there and bought a one ride pass for $25 but they told us we could take 2 if we wanted.





*DMC next to the track... Railslides???*

The train ground jerkingly up the track to about the 1/3 of the way up;  Well below treeline.  it was filled with about 6 skiers and 6 tourists not skiing.  After about 20 minutes we got to our stop.  We got out and took pictures - all the non-skiers were anxious for us to start downhill so they could take some pictures.    We hiked up a little to get some untracked and continued down.   The surface was groomed really nicely..  Total packed powder...  With tiny grains of coal mixed in.  The sides of he trail were all powder about a foot deep..  really nice..  I kept looking for soot on the trees but other then the tiny black particles - there really weren't any..

Stopped half way down and waited for the train to catch up...  Just to check it out...   then rode to the bottom..

Took one more run after that but we just did a top to bottom..  Took a couple minutes to ski the whole thing..


----------



## awf170 (Feb 14, 2005)

How was wiildcat?


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> How was wiildcat?



Awesome!!!
Cant wait to go back...  
The snow was sweet...

But it's going to sound like every other post about NE here... 




Some Wildcat Glades...  Sweeet!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 14, 2005)

that glade looks pretty awsome, which one is it, is it the creek between black cat and middle catapult


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice TR and pics!  Glad you had fun on the cog.  

How about a TR on Wildcat


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2005)

The first Cog TR! Awesome!


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

Some more PIX..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the report and the pics.  At least they let you do two runs for that price...I might have been  :-?  or   :angry:  if that was the price for one run...I've heard that the trail is not too exciting.  I guess it's different, right?


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Thanks for the report and the pics.  At least they let you do two runs for that price...I might have been  :-?  or   :angry:  if that was the price for one run...I've heard that the trail is not too exciting.  I guess it's different, right?



Something to do...  Wasnt that psyched but my girl was...

One sidenote...  My girlfriend collects ski pins..  Doesnt wear them just collects them...  She asked where the pins were at the Cog..  The woman pointed to them and Alexa reached to grab one..  But they put all these china plates under where the pins go...  As she was reaching her sleve knocked over a plate and broke it..
The woman was pissed and made her pay for it...  We paid just to shut the "B" up but we're going to write a letter...  It was like they want people to break the stuff...


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, you stopped halfway down the trail to say the Our Father.  

Rockin place.  Pictures look awesome.  I'm gonna vist some day and break all the dishes in the gift shop.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Wow, you stopped halfway down the trail to say the Our Father.
> 
> .



It's more like a "WTF???"


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, sounds like the crew that is now running that area (including Flatten Woods)...it's all about the money.  Used to be a decent place to ski but they've gone nuts with the ticket rate and priced us locals out.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds like the crew that is now running that area (including Flatten Woods)...it's all about the money.  Used to be a decent place to ski but they've gone nuts with the ticket rate and priced us locals out.



First of all - Your blessed to be a local there..  It's an incredible place!!!  So beautiful!!!

Secondly... Wildcat's got it all over Flattened Woods...  

The ride home was awesome!! I took the long way cause it was so nice out!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds like the crew that is now running that area (including Flatten Woods)...it's all about the money.  Used to be a decent place to ski but they've gone nuts with the ticket rate and priced us locals out.



I tried to plan a family vacation in that area last season, but none of the hotels or B&B's I called allowed kids under the age of 12. So, since I have 3 boys under the age of 12, we didn't go there. Probably never will because a rule like that is just lame.

The people sounded very hoity-toity.


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your kids are used to skiing challenging terrain... BW would bore them..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, BW claims to be a "family resort," which now translates into the Kennedy's.  It used to be geared towards all members of the family so I'm surprised that they are not allowing kids anymore.  In a short period of time their holiday day rate went from like $42 to now almost $60 and IT'S STILL 1500 VERTICAL FEET!!!  They're trying to be everything that they are not I guess....but they've succeeded in brainwashing people from Boston.  

It is in a nice location, DMC.  I grew up in the NEK in the shadow of Burke...going home was nice on Friday, but now I'm back in the ratrace of Boston (I'm looking forward to heading out soon  :wink: )


----------

